# Spielvorstellung: Wüstenhuhn



## aptem (10. Aug 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte euch mein erstes Spiel vorstellen. Es heißt Wüstenhuhn und ist ein (versuchter) Klon von Moorhuhn. Es ist noch nicht fertig, aber ich wollte es euch trotzdem präsentieren.

Über Kritik und Vorschläge würde ich mich freuen.





*Update auf Version 0.4*
- Hühner sind jetzt schneller
- für jedes Nachladen, 50 minuspunkte
- nach Spielende, linksklick für neues Spiel oder rechtsklick um das Spiel zu beenden
- neue Bilder für die Hühner
- animierte Hühner
- animierte Munition
- Animationsgeschwindigkeit hängt von der Fluggeschwindigkeit des Huhns ab
- neues Fadenkreuz
- modifizierter Hintergrund

Wüstenhuhn | Download Wüstenhuhn software for free at SourceForge.net


----------



## Gast2 (10. Aug 2011)

Das wirkt ein wenig "langweilig" wenn die Vögel nicht mit den Flügeln schlagen aber sich trotzdem fortbewegen. Du könntest die Bewegung der Vögel ein wenig runder gestalten wenn du für jeden vogel so 5-10 einzelbilder hättest die nacheinander durchlaufen werden, wie so nen kleines daumenkino halt 
Außerdem würd ich eine Nachladezeit einbauen (damit man nicht die ganze zeit durchschießen kann) und fürs Nachladen Punktabzug geben (damit man besser zielen muss  ).


----------



## Marco13 (11. Aug 2011)

Hmja. Funktioniert und so... aber ... "besser Zielen"? Ich glaube nicht, dass ich irgendwann mal daneben geklickt habe. Also... ja, ein Anfang, aber... da kann man schon noch viel machen. Allein schon unterschiedliche Waffen


----------



## Fu3L (11. Aug 2011)

Funktioniert gut 

Ich fände es gut, wenn einem das Fadenkreuz irgendwie zeigen würde, zB durch deutliche Farbänderung, dass man keine Munition mehr hat^^ Im Original Moorhuhn registriere ich das immer akustisch, hier erst, wenn nach 2-3 Schüssen das Huhn immer noch fliegt^^ 
(und man wird das spiel wohl nicht oft genug starten, um ein Gefühl für die Linksklicks bis zum nächsten Rechtsklick zu bekommen)


----------



## Quaxli (11. Aug 2011)

Ich habe ein Neustart-Funktion vermisst - oder nicht gefunden. 

Die fehlende Animation hat mich auch ein wenig gestört. Mir persönlich gefällt eine Mischung aus selbstgemaltem Hintergrund und Bildern aus dem Internet nicht sehr gut. 
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist. Wenn sich 2 Tauben ziemlich weit überschneiden, kann man beide mit einem Schuß erledigen. Ist das beabsichtigt? Ich würde vorschlagen, da eine Ausweichfunktion einzubauen.
Vom ersten Ansatz her gefällt es mir sonst schon ganz gut. Wie Du ja schon gesagt hast, ist es noch nicht fertig. Ich würde es auch, wie Marco13 schon angedeutet hat, noch etwas schwerer machen. Momentan kann man fast nicht daneben schießen.

Ich hab' da übrigens noch einen Vogel rumliegen....:


----------



## tuttle64 (11. Aug 2011)

Das Spiel ist ja schon mal gut gelungen. Meine Vorschläge: Die Vögel sollten unterschiedliche Distanzen (Grösse) haben und nicht nur geradeaus, sondern z.B. auch diagonal fliegen sowie von rechts und links kommen. Ein fetter Schrotflintensound wäre auch nicht übel.


----------



## aptem (11. Aug 2011)

Danke für eure Kritik,

ich habe eure Vorschläge und Tipps berücksichtig (nicht alle ) und eine neue Version hochgeladen.

Ich hab jetzt erstmal die Bilder von Quaxli genommen (danke dafür :toll aber eigentlich habe ich mir das so vorgestellt, das ich mir ein persisches Wüstenhuhn in 3dsmax (o.ä.) im komischen Comicstil modelliere, und die einzelnen Bewegungen dann rendere. Aber leider bin ich kein Künstler und kann überhaupt nicht zeichnen, geschweige denn 3dsmax bedienen. Auch der Hintergrund sollte so entstehen. 

Die Idee dass wenn die Munition alle ist, dieses mit Hilfe des Fadenkreuzes angezeigt werden soll, finde ich persönlich zu einfach. Ich werde später noch Sounds einbauen, dann wird man es schon hören wenn man nichts mehr im Lauf hat .

Die Idee mit den unterschiedlichen Größen hatte ich auch, werde ich aber erst programmieren wenn ich die passenden Bilder habe ueh:


----------



## Gast2 (11. Aug 2011)

Schaut schon sehr viel besser aus mit den neuen Vögeln (mal schaun ob das Forum das zensiert :applaus: ). Nen paar Vögel fliegen zwar ziemlich schnell, aber dann schießt man auch mal vorbei 



> Die Idee mit den unterschiedlichen Größen hatte ich auch, werde ich aber erst programmieren wenn ich die passenden Bilder habe


Dafür brauchst du nicht andere Bilder hernehmen, du kannst die Bilder beim zeichnen auch einfach von Java skalieren lassen. Alternativ gibts auch noch sowas wie getScaledInstance(). Damit kannst du die dann beliebig groß/klein machen.

PS:
Wenn ich dein Spiel per Doppelklick starte bekomm ich nur nen weißen Bildschirm zu sehen (mit punkteanzeige, und fpszähler oben link). Per Console funktionierts allerdings ohne probleme.
Ubuntu 11.04, Java 1.6.0_26


----------



## aptem (11. Aug 2011)

> Dafür brauchst du nicht andere Bilder hernehmen, du kannst die Bilder beim zeichnen auch einfach von Java skalieren lassen.



Hast schon recht, aber mit den aktuellen Bildern werd ich das nicht machen, sonst trifft man die Hühner überhaupt nicht mehr wenn sie noch kleiner werden 



> PS:
> Wenn ich dein Spiel per Doppelklick starte bekomm ich nur nen weißen Bildschirm zu sehen (mit punkteanzeige, und fpszähler oben link). Per Console funktionierts allerdings ohne probleme.
> Ubuntu 11.04, Java 1.6.0_26



Da weis ich auch nicht weiter woran das liegen könnte. Bei mir ist der Bildschirm nur dann weiß, wenn Ressourcen nicht im richtigen Ordner liegen oder fehlen.


----------



## Apo (11. Aug 2011)

Auf jeden Fall ein schöner Anfang.

Meine Verbesserungswünsche:
- Wenn die Vögel schneller fliegen, dann sollten sie trotzdem gleich schnell oder nur minimal schneller animiert werden. Ich finde die schnellen Vögel sehen derzeit aus wie auf Crack und LSD gleichzeitig. =)
- Wie wahrscheinlich geplant ein kleines Menu
- Die Möglichkeite nach links und rechts zu scrollen (wie beim Originalmoorhuhn)
- Dann wären versteckte Extras (wie im Original) sehr gut und spaßig
- Highscoreliste
- mehr Gegner
- wie von der anderen erwähnt verschiedenen große Gegner die unterschiedliche Punkte bringen und unterschiedlich schnell fliegen
- dann hatte ich leichte Probleme teilweise mit der Erkennung wo hingeschossen wurde ... wenn ich auf den Kopf ziele, dann treffe ich nicht so. Du kannst doch aus Quaxlis Tutorial die Bildkollisionserkennung nehmen


----------

